

Blackberry's Bizarre Pivot - jusben1369
http://www.fastcompany.com/1844522/blackberrys-bizarre-pivot

======
Zenst
Blackberry have liscenced there blackberry connect to other mobile makers for
a while, they did not invest as much into as they should of and alot of them
dropped it.

Now with there new OS they realy should liscence it out there and in many ways
its far from bizarre or indeed a pivot move. QNX which there os is based upon
has and still has other people who use it, so its not realy a new area in many
respects. Remember there email service is not the OS.

Personaly I realy welcome the day when the hardware and the phone are somewhat
seperate in that you can get a phone and pick from a selection of OS's you can
boot upon it.

In that Blackberry should realy look at offering the ability to boot there
phones with say windows OS and android as well as there native offering. Those
who want the BB OS can have it, those who don't will have the option to buy
there hardware and run android or windows OS upon it. The efforts involved
weighed against the return and exposure to sudo-closed markets/customers is
realy to me a no brainer. But sadly they realy do manage to mismanage things.

What I think is worrying and concerning is they made hardware for a OS launch
that got pushed back, they now have hardware that is not getting any more in
date waiting for there OS. They could release the London phone with windows or
andoid now without diluting there brand and offer the BB OS later when it is
ready. Sadly with what I have seen of the new BB10 OS and the timescales it is
taken to do what should be ther ebread and butter kind of applications is so
far apart that if they said they had one single person working on it I would
not be shocked.

If they can get others to use there OS - good for them, but until anything is
released and out in the publics hands it is just vapourware (not used that
term in a while - makes me feel all fuzzy inside :).

